# Look 595 vs. Isaac Sonic



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Has anyone been able to ride both a Look 595 and Isaac Sonic (2008)? If so, how would you compare the two frames?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Never ridden either one but your taste run similar to mine, those are both great looking frames IMHO.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

same here. The 595 I rode was amazine. Only a 8 thousand dollar parlee measured up. I'd buy a sonic sight unseen just to experience it if a 595 fell thru. I think there's some comprehensive reviews on the isaacs at bradar, testrider...


----------

